# Bespoke - Open source modular environment



## Pier (Sep 14, 2021)

__





Bespoke Synth






www.bespokesynth.com


----------



## Markrs (Sep 14, 2021)

Wipe just watched the trailer they just released. It looks totally crazy though in a good but hard to understand way. Very cool that it is a cross between a modular synth and VST host.


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## Markrs (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## Pier (Sep 15, 2021)

Markrs said:


>



Oh I was so excited to watch that video but...


----------



## Markrs (Sep 15, 2021)

Pier said:


> Oh I was so excited to watch that video but...


Yes sadly we need to wait for it


----------



## zach.mx (Sep 15, 2021)

very curious to try this out. saw it on hacker news yesterday. I haven't watched the video in full yet, but curious if there's a way it could incorporate with a usual daw for arranging.


----------



## Alchemedia (Sep 15, 2021)

I was tempted to simply repost my sig in response to this announcement. 
I first heard about this project about 5 years ago. Never thought he'd actually release it. 
Here's a video from 2015.


----------



## Alchemedia (Sep 15, 2021)

Markrs said:


> Yes sadly we need to wait for it


Lol! I can't wait to see Ben take a stab at this.


----------



## Pier (Sep 15, 2021)

Alchemedia said:


> I was tempted to simply repost my sig in response to this announcement.
> I first heard about this project about 5 years ago. Never thought he'd actually release it.
> Here's a video from 2015.



Wow I can't imagine the grind after all these years.

BTW anyone knows if this can be used as a VST plugin inside another DAW?


----------



## José Herring (Sep 15, 2021)

I can tell a lot went into this project. Sounds good but looks like some serious time needs to be invested and with me having MSoundFactor, Softube Modular, Cherry Audio Modular and Reaktor, and a hardware modular I'm not sure I have enough time in my life to learn yet another complicated synth.

But I'm interested in learning more for sure.


----------



## Alchemedia (Sep 15, 2021)

Pier said:


> Wow I can't imagine the grind after all these years.
> 
> BTW anyone knows if this can be used as a VST plugin inside another DAW?


I don't think so, the concept being an all-in-one "Modular DAW". Curiosity aside, I honestly don't see the advantage of Bespoke over far less cryptic inexpensive soft modular synths not to mention VCV Rack which is free although I certainly admire the dev for creating it.


----------



## Markrs (Sep 17, 2021)

Markrs said:


>



just watched this live stream (well I skimmed parts) and was really impressed with the Bespoke Synth. Ben created some really great stuff very quickly.


----------



## Flintpope (Sep 18, 2021)

Markrs said:


> just watched this live stream (well I skimmed parts) and was really impressed with the Bespoke Synth. Ben created some really great stuff very quickly.


Just DL d it and I think I may enjoy what is possibly going to be a big curve


----------



## zach.mx (Sep 19, 2021)

Not going to lie, I downloaded this the other day when I saw this thread and jumped in and got lost in it for two hours. Made a bunch of sequencers that I was really vibing to and having a grand old time. Feels refreshing to not look at a timeline or any sort of pieces of a song and just have a bunch of devices that I can turn on and off. Definitely recommend trying this out if you're looking for a tool for jamming.


----------



## Soundbed (Sep 24, 2021)

Super cool. I am not sure I’d get into it as it seems quite right brained which I use to extremes every day already but who knows maybe someday.


----------

